# FS: 75 gallon tank with glass lids, stand, driftwood,&plants...SOLD



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm shutting down my tank and I would like to sell it as a package and will part out if there is no interest in the whole set up. The tank comes with glass lids,a Rena in line heater,XP3,2 Coralife fixtures both with 2 bulbs( I got one last Xmas and the other one has a new ballast),and a pine stand.....ASKING $400.00

There is also 2 T5HO Sunblaster lights with reflectors for $25.00 each.

The first thing to go is the livestock and I have 1 show quality Bosemani rainbow,5 Red Tailed rainbows,2 Turqoiuse rainbows,2 Green Tiger barbs, 3 Cories....ASKING $70.00 and willing to part out.

I have lots of driftwood,plants,rocks,EI ferts, and other misc items that I will post later on. Sorry for the poor quality of the IPhone photos


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump...it's still available


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

wow that is one nice discus tank... too bad you are shutting it down... bump to the top


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Stone! I'm shutting it down because I'm switching to SW and need room for a new smaller tank in the future.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm going to be parting out everything this week...pm me if you're interested.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the following items from my 75 gallon and pick up in downtown Vancouver.

Tank, stand,and glass lids $300.00

Rena inline heater $35.00
2 48"T5HO Sunblaster light fixtures $25.00 each
2 48"new bulbs for the T5HO $9.00 each
1 Coralife light fixture 65 WattX2 and the ballast has been replaced 2 months ago $90.00....both 48"

I have really nice rocks and driftwood as well...pm me for photos.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Price reduced on tank,stand,and glass lids only.....$200.00

Everything is still available.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump....no one wants another tank:bigsmile:


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump....the filter is sold, everything else still up for grabs.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

All the lights and light bulbs are pending.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump...........


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!.....


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi, may I get photos of the driftwood and tank/stand/lid?


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

PM sent to you


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump.......


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Priced reduced....$150.00 firm.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump...still available!!


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## karas (Jan 21, 2012)

can u please call me at 7789858812 my name is steven anytime


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## sarahmay87 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey im interested in your tank, do you have a pic?


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Pics was up a while ago...its a few posts back.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump...........


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump....75 gallon tank with stand and glass lids $150.00!


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Long Weekend Bump


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump........


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

can you post some pics of the driftwood and there prices and maby there size


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

can you poast a pic and price and maby size


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

coppercloud said:


> can you poast a pic and price and maby size


Sorry, I decided to throw in the driftwoods in with the tank to sweeten the deal.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Tank comes with glass lids, stand, 1 med size&1smaller size driftwood, and some foreground plants $150.00!

Pick up in downtown Vancouver. If it doesn't sell by *JUNE 14, *I will keep the tank.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Weekend Bump!!!!


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

SOLD! Mods please close.


----------

